
Show HN: This year resolution's first open-source project: PHP-Spellchecker - tigitz
https://github.com/tigitz/php-spellchecker
======
tigitz
Hello HN community,

You've been an immense part of my career without knowing it. You're the reason
why I'm still passionate about programming and can live comfortably as a
senior developer. I'm having fun sharing all the online knowledge you taught
me with my not-so-passionate coworkers. They appreciate it and it is all
thanks to you. I keep believing PHP ecosystem is going strong and it has a
bright future ahead.

I would like to take the time to give back through my modest contribution.

I identified an unfulfilled need while I was being frustrated of not finding a
reliable (at least according to my standards) library to do spellchecking
easily from PHP.

I decided it would be a good candidate to finally achieved my goal. I though
it would be a matter of 3-4 weeks of work.

It took me 11 months, not of actual work though. But it was hard. I felt
alone, overwhelmed, being too perfectionist, not confident on the real world
usage and at some point real life caught up.

Eventually I made the last final push at the end of this year, as I feel I
reached a state I'm proud of I present it to you.

On a bright side, I also learned a freakin' ton !

* Travis CI * docker / docker-compose * Makefile * Packagist publishing * Documentation (I've built my own generator !) * Github Pages * Spellcheckers algorithms and features, * and so much more.

I hope you'll find it good enough to star it and give it visibility, that
sounds cheesy writing it and I would probably ignore it myself if I read it in
a post but now that I'm on the other side... I understand how much it can help
the author and the community if it's deserved.

Happy new year everyone.

------
santiagobasulto
I’m not a PHP dev, so I can’t say much of the technical side of the project.
What I think looks amazing is the level of detail to the documentation and
readme. Congrats!

